# 2 day Late report Thanksgiving Day and 11-28-2011



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Well I will start off by saying I am soooo lucky to call this beautiful place home!!!!

Got to chickenbone beach a little before noon Thanksgiving Day and the wind was blowing pretty good out of the East and so was the current. Started out with 4 oz weights, then 5 oz and then 6 ozs barely held. As soon as some grass got on the line it was on the beach....not looking good for the home team.

Just when I started getting discouraged the wind just died and so did the current and it turned into a beautiful day!!! A short time later first hit and its a 16" pomp. Then a catfish, I dehook, rebait and cast it back out and before I can sit down that rod is bowed up! I knew it had to be a redfish and it was a 30 incher. I caught a ton of bluefish and a few decent sized ones and lost alot of hooks. All fish caught on fresh dead skrimp from Patti's. I buy about a pound of headed shrimp from there for about 7 bucks instead of bait shop "fresh" dead shrimp for several reasons 1 its fresh and doesn't stink up your hands, 2 you get more baits for your money, 3 they are easy to peel and 4 if you keep it well iced and the sand out of it you can eat it at the end of the day







I bring a pair of kitchen scissors out with me, peel shrimp and cut into small chunks.

Ended the day with:

4 pomps 14"-17.5"
1 catfish
30" red
about 15 bluefish


Yesterday 11-28-2011

I knew conditions would be less than Ideal but wanted some fresh pompano bad!
This time its was blowin out of the WNW 20+ mph and the current was rippen out of the West and it was COLD!!

Got about 3 whiting, a 26" red and a 19" red, forgot to get pics of the reds








No pomps and I think I may have caught a cold lol.
I took the whiting and the 26" red home









Thanks for reading and heres the pics!

View attachment 35005



View attachment 35006


View attachment 35007


View attachment 35008


View attachment 35009


----------



## dt8325 (Nov 7, 2011)

very nice. What area is chickenbone beach located? I am coming down in about a week gonna do some beach fishing in the Fort Morgan area. I would love to atch some Pompano


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

Chickenbone beach.....Most racist shit I ever heard. Might as well say ****** beach.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

SaltJunkie0226 said:


> Chickenbone beach.....Most racist shit I ever heard. Might as well say ****** beach.


What would be the politically correct name for that area? I have only heard it called chicken bone. I would have to say your suggestion sounds much more racist, that is if I am correct on what your stars mean ...


----------



## Jolly Mon (Jun 9, 2011)

I don't agree with the racist thing about Chickenbone...........if you know the history of it, it was named after high school kids partying there at night.

The Park Service calls it Gates Beach


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

SaltJunkie0226 said:


> Chickenbone beach.....Most racist shit I ever heard. Might as well say ****** beach.


Well thats the only thing I've heard it called and thats what I'll continue to call it.
Wasn't racsist until you wanted it to be. Theres a ton of grills there ya know.....
I seriously doubt thats the most racist shit you ever heard....
Another perfect example of why it sucks to even bother posting on this forum.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Don't let 'em get to you Caddy Yakker. I wouldn't know what else to call it either. Really appreciate your post. Congratulations on a successful outing.


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

I thought I missed pompano fishing. Now I know I miss pompano fishing! Nice catch!


----------



## GruBZ (Sep 13, 2009)

that place is aka FT. PICKENS BEACH if no body wants to be racist.... but i like the name chickenbone cause its true.! i like telling the story of y its called chicken bone i just think its funny... this country has like 8 race so cacism is always gonna be here/talkd about.... so everybody needs to just admit that..!


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Fantastic catch! Don't let the hijacked thread degrade that. Bet that was a very fine dinner or 3


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Awesome catch! Love the whiting! 

The name Chickenbone Beach was started and applied by the black High School/College students way before I moved here in 1984. They came up with it to find a funny name for a beach that they felt was kinda their own little spot. The name didn't bother them, didn't bother me or anyone else who shared the beach with them.

To make it a racial issue is your own problem and clearly indicates you live by the "PC Handbook So Not To Offend Anyone." I would be willing to bet that the African American members on this forum do not take offense to that term whatsoever. 

Fish on Caddy Yaker and maybe one day we can meet up and Chickenbone Beach and slay the pomps!


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

NICE!!!!!!!!!!! I gotta go again soon!!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

hey, i did not think the first post was racist either! I have not got a clue where chicken bone area is, would like to know?? I will call it chicken bone also, kinda like tha nick name!! I luv some chicken wings myself!! LOL nice catch caddy yakker!! thks for post , keep posting!! I luve this forum, accually better than facebook!!


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

NICE load O' fish there, Caddy...As for the other crap that has unfortunately found it's way onto this thread...I am from Pensacola (Live in FWB now)...an African American friend of mine told me about that place when I was in like the 8th grade...and he called it Chickenbone then...if you are looking for it, it's the last "Parking area" on the left as you are heading to Ft. Pickens...Have been partying there as a kid...hell...even had my fraternity initiation there at night (Don't remember alot about that night...dead brain cells)...there's NOTHING racist about the name until YOU make it that.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Great post devndeb. You nailed it exactly! I have shark fished there for years, and have even taken some of my friends who are black. Never have heard one negative comment about the name Chickenbone.


----------



## cobran (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for the insight on the shrimp. Think I'll be switching up my tactics.


----------



## runningguy (Jun 21, 2009)

By definition. Chicken bone or ****** beach dose not meet the criteria. I just hate when people throw the word racist around with out knowing the definition. Look it up before you use it.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice haul there!!!!


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock (Feb 28, 2010)

I guess I need to chime in here as I am older than most who post on this board. Chickenbone beach as known today resulted from the closure of Chickenbonebone at the wayside park on the left as one approaches Pensacola Beach. That area is now completely commercial. Years ago, 70's? the beach here was used by mostly blacks, esp on weekends and became known as Chickenbone. Now that may sound racial but I don't think anyone enjoys fried chicken more. Maybe they didn't pick up the bones, maybe they did. All I know is back then we were afraid the enormous amount of king mackeral were going to eat the pilings away from the Pensacola Beach Pier. I did all I could to prevent this and never stopped to investigate Chickenbone.


----------

